# الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت



## ava_kirolos_son (11 مايو 2010)

لصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت وتطوراتها ومدى خطورتها فيما بعد على الطرفين​
كل إنسان مننا معرض للخطـــــأ ؛ للفشل ؛ لليأس ؛ للضياع
ده طبيعى جداً بس المهم اننا نتعلم من اخطائنا ونحاول نتغلب عليها علشان نكون احسن من الاول
الانسان بطبيعته البشرية معرض للخطية وعدو الخير دايماً بيساعدنا على الوقوع فى الخطأ لكن لو ايد ربنا ماسكانا صدقونى الوضع هيكون مختلف جداً

كتير من الشباب بيدخلوا على النت وممكن كمان يكون ليهم اصدقاء مقربين جداً من خلال المواقع والمنتديات المسيحية
ده مش غلط ؛ لأن الانسان بطبيعتو مخلوق اجتماعى ميقدرش يعيش لوحدو حتى لو كان ده على النت لأن أى مجال من مجالات الحياة بشكل عام بتتطلب وجود روح التعاون

مش هطول عليكم كتير انا انهاردة هتكلم معاكم فى موضوع فكرت اكتب فيه من فترة كبيرة اوى اوى بس حبيت اجمع مصادر كتير للموضوع
هكلمكم بنعمة المسيح عن موضوع مش اول مرة تسمعوا عنو لكن هو مهم جداً ويهم كل بنت وخصوصاً كل بنت مسيحية
ممكن بعض البنات - ومش بقول كلهم - تتعرف على واحد من اى منتدى على النت وتبدأ تتكون مابينهم صداقة وتتطور علاقتهم بعد كدة ممكن الى حب وممكن كمان مفيش مانع انو يوهمهما بأنو هيرتبط بيها على الرغم من انها
بتتكلم مع واحد متعرفش عنو اى حاجة خالص غير من كلامو معاها على النت يعنى لا عمرو شافها ولا عمرها شافتو بيتكلموا وبس

انا كتبت الموضوع ده علشان عارفة ان فى بنات كتير بتمر بالحالة دى بس مبتلجأش لحد علشان تعرف منو هى ايه موقفها من تصرفاتها دى ؟ هى كدة صح ولا غلط ؟ المفروض تثق فى اللى بيكلمها ده ولا تعمل ايه ؟

أولاً : مش المفروض خالص انك تكونى من النوع اللى بيثق فى كلام اى واحد او واحدة من على النت بسهولة لأنك متعرفيهوش فطبيعى ان الثقة متتكونش بسهولة الا من خلال مواقف كتيرة بتمرى بيها مع الشخص اللى بيكلمك ده وعلى اساسها بتبتدى تكونى عنو افكار وتعرفى هل الولد ده كداب وقال كدة لكذا واحدة قبلك (( وصدقونى دى الحقيقة ده ممكن يكون يعرف ييجى ميت واحدة غيرك ويقوللك انو مبيكلمش غيرك ومفيش واحدة فى حياتو غيرك وانتى .. وانتى .. ويخليكى تقولى بس .. ده الولد ده كويس ومفيش زيو .. وترجعى تعيطى فى الآخر )) وممكن برضو يعنى يكون كويس وده احتمال بنسبة ضئيلة اوى 1 % مثلاً بس ده شئ نادر جداً

لازم يكون ليكى مرشد روحى امال ربنا هيتدخل ازاى فى الموضوع ؟ يعنى تكلمى اب اعترافك .. باباكى .. مامتك .. أخوكى .. اختك بس يفضل اب اعترافك علشان تعرفى انتى بتتصرفى صح ولا غلط وغالباً تعارف النت ده بيبقى كلام وبس وصدقونى ده كلام واقعى جداً وحقيقى وبجد مهما العلاقة دى اخدت وقت برضو صدقونى هيطلع الموضوع مجرد كلام وبس

متخلوش العلاقة تتطور بسرعة زيادة عن اللزوم ومتخليهوش يعرف عنك كل حاجة لأن الطيبة زيادة عن اللازم دى مش مفيدة
امشوا في العلاقة واحدة واحدة. خالص وصدقونى علاقات الحب اللي بتبدأ على الرابع دى غالباً بتفشل
ما تشاركوش مع بعض عيوبكم وضعفاتكم ومشاكلكم الشخصية في أول العلاقة ليه؟ لأن الطرف الآخر بيستخدمها ضدك مع أول سوء تفاهم وصدقوني هيحصل سوء تفاهمأكيد بينكم وساعتها هتفهموا معنى كلامى ده
لازم يكون الاحترام هو الاساس اللى علاقتكم مبنية عليه متخليهوش يتعدى حدودو معاكى خالص مهما حصل وبينيلو انو لو قال حاجة غلط انتى هتتضايقى متخليش كل حاجة عادى كدة انتى
بنت المسيح ولازم تكونى مستحقة انك تكونى بنت للمسيح مش واخدة لقب مسيحية كدة وبس متخليهوش يقوللك اى كلام مش فى وقتو ويتحجج لك انو بكدة هيتقرب اكتر ليكى فى طرق كتير اوى الانسان بيكشف للى قدامو عن اللى جواه من غير الكلام ده خالص وبعدين انتو مش مخطوبين يبقى مفيش اى داعى لكلامو بالطريقة دى معاكى وانتى سهل جداً تكتشفى اللى قدامك ده بيتسلى ولا بيتكلم بجد يعنى لو لقيتيه اتكلم الكلام ده وفتح مجال ليه لو لقى منك تجاوب يبقى خلاص انتهى الموضوع وبكدة تعرفى انو قال كدة مش ليكى بس لأ ده يمكن ييجى ل 100 واحدة قبل منك

كمان نقطة مهمة جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــداً
رجـــــــــــــــاء محبــــــــــة علشان خاطر المسيح بلااااااااااااااااااااش الصــــــــــــــــــــــــورة بتاعتك توصـــــــــــــل خــــــــــــــــالص عندوحتى لو قاللك ان علاقتو بيكى هتنتهى لو مورتيلوش صورتك مش لازم يشوفك دى اهم حاجة بجد يا بنات اوعى تغلطى الغلطة الشنيعة دى وتديلو صورتك او حتى توريلو صورتك صدقينى الإنسان التافه اللى بيهموا الشكل وبيبعد عن الجوهر ده بيبقى عندو فراغ بيحاول يملاه وبس ومش هيفرق معاه انتى حلوة ولا وحشة يعنى ده ممكن يكون عاوزك توريلو صورتك بس علشان يتمنظر بيها قدام اصحابو ويوريهم انك حلوة ويعمل نفسو الواحد اللى مفيش غيرو فى الدنيا وهو اصلاً بيلعب بيكى مش اكتر ولا اقل كمان خلى بالك انك لو وريتهالو على الايميل بس ممكن برضو ياخدها منك مش شرط يعنى تبعتيهالو علشان تبقى معاه لأ ده ممكن ياخدها منك وانتى مش عارفة

بجد بزعل جداً لما بشوف بنات كتير حاطة صور ليها وممكن تكون لابسة فيه لبس لايليق خالص وحاطاها ممكن على موقع زى الفيس بوك كدة لأى حد يشوفها
انتى متعرفيش انك بكدة بتسمحى لاى حد انو يعمل للصور دى كوبي عندو وبعد كدة فى برامج كتير ممكن تركب الصور دى على حجات مش كويسة خالص ؟ وممكن يهددك بيها بعد كدة ؟
ليه كدة ؟ ليه تسمحى لحد ميعرفكيش انو ياخد صورتك ويعمل فيها كدة ؟ انتى بنت المسيح يعنى لازم تكونى مختلفة عن اى بنت تانية

كمان نقطة مهمة اوى لازم تخلوا بالكم منها إن في كتير من الأوقات الطرف التاني بيحاول يمتحن العلاقة وده بيكون من خلال طرق كتير.

مثلاً تلاقي احد الاطراف تراجع شوية عن العلاقة، أو افتعل خناقة علشان يزعل الطرف التانى منو او يضايقوا بكلام معين علشان يختبرو بيه ويعرف هو هيتصرف ازاى فى موقف زى ده وبيفكر ازاى وهل هو عصبي ولا لأ . ممكن يمر أسبوعين من غير ما الطرف الآخر يتصل. ممكن حتى يحاول يثير غيرتك بأنه/ إنها يغازل شخص تاني او يكلمك عن واحدة | واحد تانى
في كل مرة بيحصل حاجة زى كدا خليك/ خليكي تقيل \ تقيلة.. ليه؟ لأن الطرف الآخر في الحالة دي عايز يعرف هل أنا حر إني أسيب العلاقة وقت ما أعوز ولا لأ. هل هى \ هو بعد الموقف ده هيعاملنى زى الاول ولا لأ

حاولى تجربيه بكذا طريقة متخليش نفسك من النوع اللى ممكن يوافق على اى حد كدة والسلام

أوعوا في الحالة دي تتمسكوا بالطرف التاني أو تطلبوا منه يرجع. يا ما ناس عاشوا طول عمرهم من غير ما يرتبطوا بسبب إنهم معرفوش يتقلوا وقت الامتحان ده 
بعض العبارات لكما ايها الشباب

الشباب هو شريان الكنيسة النابض " كنيسة بلا شباب .. كنيسة بلا مستقبل " .
لذلك عليك ايها الشاب و ايتها الشابة بان تذكر الله لئلا يضيعكما النسيان و روح الغفلة !! و لكن ماذا تذكر:

* أذكر ضعفك حينئذ تكون اكثر حرصا فلا تخضع لافكار الكبرياء و المجد الباطل ان حاربتك .

* أذكر احسانات الله اليك فتعش دائما فى حياة الشكر و ينمو الايمان فى قلبك .

* أذكر ان الله واقف امامك يراك حينئذ لا تستطيع ان تخطئ و انت تراه .

* أذكر وعود الله الجميلة و حينئذ تتعزى فى كل ضيقاتك .

* أذكر دم المسيح المسكوب من اجلك فتعرف ماهى قيمة حياتك فلا تبددها بعيش مسرف " لانكم اشتريتم بثمن " .

* أذكر باستمرار انك غريب على الارض و انك راجع الى وطنك السماوى حتى لا تركز امالك كلها فى هذه الدنيا .

* أذكر ابديتك و اعمل لاجلها فى كل حين .

* أذكر ان الباب الضيق هو الموصل للملكوت و ان رايت الواسع مفتوحا امامك فاهرب منه
* لان كل الذين دخلوا منه قد هلكوا .

* أذكر انك ابن الله و ينبغى ان تكون لك صورته و اسلك كما يليق باولاد الله .

* أذكر انك هيكل الروح القدس و لا تحزن روح الله الذى فيك و كن باستمرار هيكلا مقدسا .

و اخيرا أذكر ما قلته لك فى هذا الموضوع و ان كنت بسرعة نسيت .... ارجو ان تعيد قراته من جديد


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2010)

انت اثرت موضوع فى قمه الاهميه 

الموضوع ده كتر وانتشر بسرعه 

وكل نقطه قلتها بتحصل 

انا اتمنى الكل يقراه ويتعلم منه 

وزى ما قلت لازم يكون فى مرشد روحى 

لان ما اكثر الشباب اللى بيضحكوا على البنات 

خدوا بالكوا يا بنات 

ربنا يحافظ عليكوا 

شكرااااااااااا على موضوع المهم جدااااااااااااااا

كان نفسى اديلك تقييم لكن للاسف منفعش 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مايو 2010)

*أشكـــــــــــرك للموضوع المهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع فى غايييييييييييييييييييه الاهميه
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Mason (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا
ونقاط اهم 
 لكن فين اللى يعمل بالكلام دا فعلا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وللأسف معظمنا مش قابل النصائح 
ولا بيتعظ غير لما يخوض التجربة ويدوق مرارتها بنفسة 
وخصوصا البنات لأنهم بيكونوا اقل خبرة من الشباب
وربنا يحمى اولادة وبناتة 
ميرسى أوووووووووى لطرح موضوع مهم وهدفة اهم زى دا 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)




----------

